# Honey locust help



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

Hopefully this is the right place for this. If not, please move Mods. I got some sweet-looking honey locust from @Wilson's Woodworking today that is about 20% MC. The last batch of green wood I got I totally ruined and would like this to go differently. It's in the 80s here already and just going to get hotter. Should I store this indoors, cover it, or what? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks, Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

Tony you know the answer to this brother. Seal the ends with AS2. Honeylocust is one of the species that's easy to dry. It's almost as easy to dry as walnut. Just seal it and wait. HL is one of my very favorite species. It will be yours too if you work with it enough. The only challenge is sealing the pores when finishing but drying defects are minimal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony you know the answer to this brother. Seal the ends with AS2. Honeylocust is one of the species that's easy to dry. It's almost as easy to dry as walnut. Just seal it and wait. HL is one of my very favorite species. It will be yours too if you work with it enough. The only challenge is sealing the pores when finishing but drying defects are minimal.




Where do I get Anchor Seal?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

Tony said:


> Where do I get Anchor Seal?



http://uccoatings-2.myshopify.com/collections/anchorseal-2

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

Oops they don't ship to TX or Cali but you should be able to find a link to a retailer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2015)

In a pinch wood craft sells it if there is a store local to you.


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> In a pinch wood craft sells it if there is a store local to you.



I think that's what I'm going to have to do, couldn't find a retailer list in Texas. Thanks Greg! I'm sure I'll get raped for it, but at least I'll get it. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 2, 2015)

Amazon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2015)

I think time is of the essence too, just get a gallon from wood craft to get this stuff sealed and then order a larger quantity when you have time to search best price for it and order it. I don't think the price will be horrible from wood craft, higher but in a pinch ok.


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think time is of the essence too, just get a gallon from wood craft to get this stuff sealed and then order a larger quantity when you have time to search best price for it and order it. I don't think the price will be horrible from wood craft, higher but in a pinch ok.




Actually Greg it's the same price as on Amazon (at least on the website). I'm just going to get a quart I think. I've only got three 12" wide boards to seal. That should be enough, or am I wrong?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Oops they don't ship to TX or Cali but you should be able to find a link to a retailer



They've been shipping to me for about 10 years right here in Texas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> They've been shipping to me for about 10 years right here in Texas.


I could've sworn I bought mine from them too, but noticed the list of states they ship to from their online store and CA n TX weren't on the list .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 3, 2015)

My woodcraft sells anchorseal by the gallon cheaper than the manufacturer. I think they bought a drum and filled up empty milk jugs though.


----------



## Wildthings (May 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I could've sworn I bought mine from them too, but noticed the list of states they ship to from their online store and CA n TX weren't on the list .



According to their website - They state they don't ship to Texas by ordering thru their online website - You have to call them to place an order to Texas


----------



## manbuckwal (May 3, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> According to their website - They state they don't ship to Texas by ordering thru their online website - You have to call them to place an order to Texas



Yep, but my parttimers is kicking in and I don't remember having to call in the order lol


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> According to their website - They state they don't ship to Texas by ordering thru their online website - You have to call them to place an order to Texas



I agree - if you call them and place an order they will ship it.


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2015)

Kevin, did you get that PM I sent you last week?


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2015)

Tony said:


> Kevin, did you get that PM I sent you last week?



Dangit! Yes but I got sidetracked right before my reply let me go back and find it . . . .


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 3, 2015)

You could use regular wood glue cut it with 25% water brush it on works great. And a whole bunch cheaper than anchor seal.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> And a whole bunch cheaper than anchor seal.



I don't know if it is or isn't because you can't just compare volume to volume because 5 gallons of AS lasts for freaking ever. Plus AS2 comes off a hell of a lot easier than glue. The overall cost of using AS2 is negligble and it is the correct sealer to apply to wood having been formulated specifically for that. I understand trying to save a buck but the cost of using AS2 especially if you buy a 5 gallon bucket doesn't add even a penny a BF I bet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 3, 2015)

I was just thinking he might have glue on hand. And not have to order A S if he didn't need it. I am not a anchor seal fan. 
Just my 2 cents.


Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> I was just thinking he might have glue on hand. And not have to order A S if he didn't need it. I am not a anchor seal fan.
> Just my 2 cents. Dave



Thanks David, I never thought to use glue that way, that's good to know! I will pick up some AS and try that, I'll let everybody know how it goes. 

Should I put these boards outside uncovered, inside, where should I store them? Thanks guys!


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> I am not a anchor seal fan.



I wasn't either until they came out with AS2. I know this might sound cocky but I suspect that I and a few vocal others were at least part of the reason that they did. Trust me I'm not an UCCoatings apologist by any stretch but if I may ask what is it about AS or AS2 you do not like. The cost?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 3, 2015)

Tony said:


> Thanks David, I never thought to use glue that way, that's good to know! I will pick up some AS and try that, I'll let everybody know how it goes.
> 
> Should I put these boards outside uncovered, inside, where should I store them? Thanks guys!



I would keep it covered .


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 3, 2015)

I liked the old better than the new AS2.
I clean all my blanks with either my 48" belt sander or 12" disk sander. The anchor seal clogs them up where the glue doesn't. Even using the belt cleaner won't work.
I have had a lot more loss with the AS2.
The only time I use it is when someone ask for it. Other wise I use the glue mix or hot dip wax.


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2015)

Yeah if I cleaned up using a sander then any kind of wax would suck. I use a jointer and have very little waste. I can't imagine using a sander. You should try a jointer you'll drop your sander and glue combo really quick. You're wasting a lot of time doing it that way because the jointer is way faster on smalls and WAYYY faster for larger pieces.


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 4, 2015)

I rather have sanded fingers than jointer fingers. I all but lost my pointer finger on my left hand when I was 17 on a jointer.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 4, 2015)

I run all my blanks through my drum sander. Learned real quick not to do that on pieces sealed on all sides. But I can run one pass with 150 and get them pretty much ready to rock and roll


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2015)

Well I don't want to beat my head against a wall so I will just say that if you're happy using watered down glue and sanding it back off makes you happy then I'm happy for you.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 5, 2015)

I was away for a couple of days and didn't have a chance to respond to this. Teribly sorry @Tony .
The waxy substance on the end of those boards is AS2. I sealed them before I ran them thru the planer so you might want to touch it up a little but they were sealed already.
Again I am sorry I didn't get to this thread sooner.


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2015)

Well, then, I just look stupid don't I?!? I appreciate it Danny, I was about 15 minutes from detouring out of my way to buy some, glad I read this before! Tony


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 5, 2015)

Hey pick some up anyway if you can. I try to keep some around just in case I need to seal up a log or a bowl blank or something. Plus it might not hurt to put a second coat on after shipping just to make sure it stays sealed.


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2015)

I will thanks!


----------



## Graybeard (May 15, 2015)

Our woodworking clubs sell it by the gallon for $10/$12 a gallon. They buy a big drum and members bring in their jugs. Not sure if there's a club near you but something to consider.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

